# Danny Fortson



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just saw that foul that he put on Zarko Carbarkapa and let me say that Fortson should be out at least as long as Zarko is out. That foul was absolutely ridiculous and I am enfuriated that he would even do something like that.

David Stern if you have any ***** you will make Danny pay for what he did and suspend him for a couple of weeks not games. 

Absolutely bush league by the thug known as Danny Fortson. 


I almost threw up watching Zarko scream in pain when he realized he broke his wrist.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

So it WAS actually that bad? I haven't seen the play yet, but I read Jerry Colangelo's reaction to it when he called him a thug. I thought that maybe Colangelo was kind of harsh in calling Fortson a thug, but I guess he wasn't that harsh.

Well, it looks like Fortson will have plenty of time to gain all of his weight(fat) back...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I just saw it too, it was a horrible cheapshot, totally uncalled for. Anybody who balls knows you don't push someone while they're in the air. :nonono:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

SUNS HEAD COACH FRANK JOHNSON: 
"...Absolutely thuggish. He(Fortson) should be suspended for the rest of the year.”

http://aol.nba.com/suns/news/quotes_031126.html 

I also think that he should be suspended or either waived from the team if they can do that. :upset:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I just saw it too, it was a horrible cheapshot, totally uncalled for. Anybody who balls knows you don't push someone while they're in the air. :nonono:


Especially when the guy is in the air with no way to brace himself. I wish Jahidi White was on the court to handle Fortson right then and there. 

He is a guy who really shouldn't be allowed in the league, he has been doing stuff like that for years.


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I just saw that foul that he put on Zarko Carbarkapa and let me say that Fortson should be out at least as long as Zarko is out. That foul was absolutely ridiculous and I am enfuriated that he would even do something like that.
> 
> David Stern if you have any ***** you will make Danny pay for what he did and suspend him for a couple of weeks not games.
> ...


 OMG  that has to be one of the biggest cheap shots in league history. I dont think Stern has the onions to suspend Fortsen for as long as he should. At least for the remainder of the year:sigh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah, it was a really ugly foul...:nonono:

Fortson just shoved him while he was in mid air and made no attempt to go for the ball.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I wish my cable wasn't out so I could see it...(not to get any perverse joy or anything...I just want to see how bad it was.)


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Fortson got thrown out of Boston for his frequent fouling. He was known there as a hacker. Golden state knew exactly what they had, an absoloute liability on defense and someone who can really can ruin your teams reputation. The guy took cheap shots at warriors mgt on the bench, and cheap shots at players on the court.

For some reason the guy just goes into 1st year kenyon martin mode and hack-a-shaqs every player in the league. 

Either hes got no brain or he is doing that to uphold his reputation as a dangerous player to create space to rebound 

Dallas wanted toughness and rebounding, they got it from fortson but alot more that they didnt bargain for. Theres a difference between toughness and plain brutality. 

Fortson should be suspended untill zarko's wrist heals. That sounds fair to me.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

Im shocked nobody on the Suns tried to take him out right there and then. The league sure aint what it used to be. That calls for a brawl on the spot.

And I can think of worse things that this. Imagine if Marcus Camby landed that one on Danny Ferry. That might have gotten him a 1 year suspension.

How long did Victor Page get for that broom incident?


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

And Kenyon and Fortson played together at Cinci...maybe Bob Huggins should take the blame...lol


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

As a Suns fan, it's hard to see your rookie SF who just had a breakthrough game filling in for your injured all-star crying in the locker room after the game and not get pissed..

I almost wish Jahidi would have gone after him too.. it would have been like seeing a 310 pound gorilla with 'roid rage rip through a giant banana trying to get to the mushy part.. well, maybe not.. but he probably would have dropped him..


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

lol blame huggins....

stern has control over player suspensions, but i believe that the ultimate power goes to watson? forget name

the thing is would white have ripped through fortson? a few things to calculate in - both zarko and white are new and so who knows if they know each other well enough...and would white really have lost his cool right there?

but man, fortson should be out as long as zarko is.

1 more thing to add...could nellie have ordered fortson to do that? (not saying nellie is horrible, but it's speculation...i mean the mavs did just get blown out...y'all remember the lj vs zo thing...)


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> 
> the thing is would white have ripped through fortson? a few things to calculate in - both zarko and white are new and so who knows if they know each other well enough...and would white really have lost his cool right there?


Most likely not, I was just speaking in hypothetical terms.. Jahidi may look like the genetic hybrid of an ape and a pit-bull, but for the most part he seems to be a level headed guy.


----------



## jbs (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>
> 1 more thing to add...could nellie have ordered fortson to do that? (not saying nellie is horrible, but it's speculation...i mean the mavs did just get blown out...y'all remember the lj vs zo thing...)


There is no way that Don Nelson had any part in this.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> the thing is would white have ripped through fortson? a few things to calculate in - both zarko and white are new and so who knows if they know each other well enough...


You don't have to know someone to be their teammate. The fact that you wear the same uniform as those guys on the court with you, means that you stick up for them.


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Greg Ostertag!</b>!
> 
> 
> You don't have to know someone to be their teammate. The fact that you wear the same uniform as those guys on the court with you, means that you stick up for them.


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Fortson is going threw a Vin Baker type time(of course not the violence)...he is not in basketball shape, mentally or physically. some time off might be good for him. Maybe he can get Ruben and Kenyon and take some group therapy.


----------



## Aloe (Jun 23, 2003)

He should definitely be suspended for the foul. It was totally un-necessary, and I agree with Frank Johnson.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I saw that play as well and it was totally uncalled for. He isnt going to be suspended more than a couple games though. Suspending a player for more than a couple games for a foul does not happen, even though in some cases like this it should


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Well at least it'll make for an intersting game the next time they play. I agree that he should get more than justa couple of games - I only hope that the injury to Zarko heals well and doesn't give him any longterm problems.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Fortson should be out as long as Zarko is. That's the only way it's fair. If the injury keeps Zarko out the whole year, then Fortson should have to sit out the whole year. Cuban should fine fortson himself. There's no place in NBA basketball for that kind of thuggery. What if that was Lebron James or another one of the chosen ones in the league going for the dunk. David Stern can allow things like this to go unpunushed. Yeah we probably wouldn't be talking about this if Zarko hadnt broken his wrist--however these types of fouls are inexcusable, and this is a golden opportunity to send a message.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree with the "if he hadn't got injured", but those kinds of fouls are exactly what lead to injury and have no place in basketball for that. David Stern better do the right thing and suspended Fortson for a while.:upset:


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> I saw that play as well and it was totally uncalled for. He isnt going to be suspended more than a couple games though. Suspending a player for more than a couple games for a foul does not happen, even though in some cases like this it should


 So, it's time to start doing this!:upset:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

That was more brutal than Marty Mcsorley's slap across Donald Brashere's face.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Having Zarko on my fantasy team i was getting excited that he might be able to crack my lineup, and this happens, but I agree with what TNT was talking about, which was if he hadnt got injured, and it was players who were saying it which i think means more then it coming from someone who never played. Now to give a totally different view, its sportsman ship that in a blow out you dont jump from outside the key for a dunk or a fast break layup, of whatever Zarko was doing, the game was decided so you pull it out. He didnt do that and Fortson kind of told him not to, He really didnt push him that hard, and actually kind of reduced it by grabbing him (saw it in slo-mo) Zarko was just coming too high too fast and was helpless.

Now i personally wouldnt do something like that but this is Danny Forston we are talking about and it doesnt take much for him to feel he's got to abuse someone, really the sad part is is that Zarko broke his wrist caus it made it about 100x worse.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

DOh.

What are the Suns supposed to do playing at home? Let the clock expire for all the remaining 3-4 minutes of the game infront of their crowd?

Yeah sure. Really.

Especially when the Mavs don't stop playing either.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Im not saying roll over and die, just run the offense you can still score, but you slow the pace down, and why would the Mavericks stop playing, they are down by alot not up, all blow-outs I have seen go like this......

Winning team bring in scrubs, or at least no starters when game is out of reach. Losing team takes out starters at about 3 minutes or even later, and alot of times the losing team will leave starters in to try to make it respectable.

The Mavericks went by the code, and so Did the Suns except the suns continued to fast break and taunt a demoralized mav's team, that had just lost dirk.

If 100 points isnt good enough for the phoenix fans and getting to see a whole quarter of their projects and some of the future, and get a big win over a good team, .... that would have been enough for me.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Since when is Zarko a starter?

Marion was injured and he had to start. Who would you rather see in the game at the 3 at that point than the rookie?

Joe Johnson? Penny Hardaway?


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

No, im not saying Zarko shouldnt have been in there, The suns did player rotation by the book, but you have to forget about fast breaks and take what the defense gives you in your own offense, Zarko was fouled on a fast break, there never should have been a fast break and more times then not he wouldnt have broken his wrist.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> No, im not saying Zarko shouldnt have been in there, The suns did player rotation by the book, but you have to forget about fast breaks and take what the defense gives you in your own offense, Zarko was fouled on a fast break, there never should have been a fast break and more times then not he wouldnt have broken his wrist.


Sorry I'm not buying it. Fortson should be suspended for a while. He just flat out pushed him. He didn't even care if he scored, he was trying to hurt him. 

Suspend the bum for a few weeks.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

Yah he should be suspended but not this eye for an eye stuff, the fact that he broke his wrist shouldnt change the punishment which is why i wouldnt be suprised to see only a few game suspenion.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I figured i'd throw my two cent in real quick

It's was one of the dirtiest plays i've seen in years. Forston just wanted to hurt Zarko plain and simple. The kid can really play too and was just starting to come around.

Fortson should be suspended for like 6 weeks and be ordered to pay a heavy fine.
What I wish would of happened is for Stoudamire, or White to go up to Fortson and knock him out. See how tough he really is.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> That was more brutal than Marty Mcsorley's slap across Donald Brashere's face.


While it was quite goonish i don't think it's as bad as hitting someone on the head, from behind, with a hockey stick, that leaves them lying unconscious on the ice. McSorley got a full year's suspension for that if I remeber correctly - a la Sprewell.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1673180


3 games is all he got


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Anyone find a pic of it? I can't imagine a foul that hard to break his wrist.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

popeye, it wasn't a foul on the wrist. Zarko was in mid-air, Fortson pushed him in the gut/chest, and he must have fallen on his wrist and broken it. He was yelling and grimacing.

You just can't force other players to the ground from the air. That's exactly how nasty injuries happen. 

At least his foot didn't fall off save a skin thread like Slamball. Ughh.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> popeye, it wasn't a foul on the wrist. Zarko was in mid-air, Fortson pushed him in the gut/chest, and he must have fallen on his wrist and broken it. He was yelling and grimacing.
> 
> You just can't force other players to the ground from the air. That's exactly how nasty injuries happen.
> ...


Oh, I thought he just slapped his wrist and Zarko got hurt. :dead:


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I've only seen the push once on a news show, and it didn't look like he was going all out just to injure him. I may be wrong but it looked like he just put his arms in front of him to block Zarko, which is natural reaction unless you like getting dunked on or trying to take a charge. It's like if someone you didn't know started running at you full speed, wouldn't you put your hands up to stop him/her? That's what I think and you can ignore it if you don't agree with it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hooray for yet another fine representative from the University of Cincinnati!

T.H.U.G. U.N.I.V.E.R.S.I.T.Y.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Stinger -- you're completely wrong. It was a complete and utter flagrant foul. Fortson flat-out shoved Zarko to the floor in mid-air. Zarko should have some "friends" from his hometown pay a visit to Danny in the near future.....


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Stinger -- you're completely wrong. It was a complete and utter flagrant foul. Fortson flat-out shoved Zarko to the floor in mid-air. Zarko should have some "friends" from his hometown pay a visit to Danny in the near future.....


Haha, note to Fortson: Look out for big crazy Serbians coming to your door.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Fortson is just a thug plain and simple and 3 games is about a harsh a penalty as these BS steroid penalties they have planned for MLB. That's his job, he's the hitman, I just didn't know it was in the literal sense. He was way off the ground, and Danny just straight up shoved him in the gut knowing full well what would happen. It's obvious Z is thin, and just like a dog, Danny saw the weakness and attacked it. The Mavs were getting worked, they gave up, and were just simply childish and unprofessional. Nellie did, however, approach Z and apologize after he got up. Whether the large-headed coach, who still absolutely, positively refuses to embrace D, ordered the "code red" on Mr. Cabarkapa remains to be seen.


----------

